# Hunting > Taxidermy >  Pheasant Taxidermy

## Petros_mk

Hi All,

Any good taxidermists around Auckland/Waikato?
What would the cost be involved in doing a pheasant or a quail?

Cheers
P

----------


## Dundee

$225  to $500 for pheasant,quail will be cheaper. All taxidermists are around the same price. My taxidermists that does my birds is from Longburn.

----------


## 7mmwsm

Try Mark Walker at Big Game Artistry 07 8252105. He's more into big game but will be able to put you onto someone good.

----------


## gqhoon

Try Taxi-D on the other forum. He specializes in birds.

While I haven't used him myself yet, I know others who have and are very happy with his work. Once I get my white pheasant back, I'll have a few to send to him.

----------


## Petros_mk

Cheers Guys,

White Pheasant? shot it wild?

----------


## gqhoon

> White Pheasant? shot it wild?


Nah, released bird, shot it in England last year. Almost pure white, just a few flecks of brown.

----------

